# Teenager kills 9 year old neighbour to see how it felt like



## Bushido Brown (Dec 5, 2009)

Teenager kills 9 year old neighbour to see how it felt like

Alyssa Bustamante, a 15-year old girl that is accused of the murder of a 9-year old girl has been indicted and will be tried as an adult.  In a shocking crime beat tale that leaves even veteran investigators saddened and stunned, Bustamante allegedly plotted out the killing, then strangled, stabbed and cut the throat of her young neighbor Elizabeth Olten.

Police are contending this was very calculated, and that Bustamante dug a hole to be used as a grave “one week prior to the killing,” to make sure she could hide the little girl’s body.  Why did she do it?  “Ultimately, she stated she wanted to know what it felt like,” Missouri State Highway Patrol Sgt. David Rice testified Wednesday during a court hearing over the slaying.

The indictment came after the judge in the case ruled that Bustamante will stand trial as an adult. She is being held without bond in the Cole County jail.

The judge entered a “not guilty plea on behalf of Bustamante who sat speechless and shackled in the court room,” reports The Examiner.

Source: The National Ledger

this is a gallery of the murder's pics on facebook




For me this is like the most shocking news ever it obviously doesnt have any weight politicallywise but well ....



wow she's really fucked up in the head. Who does these kind of things. I hope she doesnt get a plee of being crazy, i want her to go to jail so she can see the horrors that little girl went through. RIP little girl


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2009)

Glad that she will be tried as an adult. Also plea for insanity and shit wouldn't really work if USA law is anything like British law the fact that she knew what she was doing and that what she was doing was wrong means she won't be able to say she was legally insane. 

Stupid sick fuck.

On a more serious note, when your kids start this gothic bullshit of painting themselves in blood etc. The parents need to step in, it's not so much an issue of them being rebellious it's what they're surrounding themselves in. It's not positive.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2009)

Should of said Looney Toons made it look cool.


----------



## Altron (Dec 5, 2009)

Really disturbing reading cases like this. Stuff like this should be nipped in the bud before they manifest into kids and teenagers becoming serial killers later on.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 5, 2009)

she's not bad


----------



## Dalis (Dec 5, 2009)

she probably have some bad experiences. probably someone she loves really much died like that and made her go beserk
still why the innocent nine year old??? cold blooded

P.SI WISH THAT NINE YEAR OLD WAS MY FUCKIN CRONEY COUSIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Mintaka (Dec 5, 2009)

At first thought this was a former mod of another forum I used to go to.  Seriously she used to say how she'd always wanted to kill someone to see what it was like.


----------



## CERN (Dec 5, 2009)

Kill to see how it felt? What an idiot. I hope they give her life in prison when she get convicted for first degree murder.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't care who you are, if you murder a 9 year old girl you need to get raped repeatedly in jail for the rest of your life.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 6, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> I don't care who you are, if you murder a 9 year old girl you need to get raped repeatedly in jail for the rest of your life.



But you'd think one would get used to the raping after a long period of time and grow to like it. Maybe even develop a fetish.


----------



## Red Viking (Dec 6, 2009)

The good news is that this is an open and shut case.  All that evidence pointing towards premeditation?  Saying that she wanted to know what it felt like to kill someone?

Yeah, she's either doing life or death by lethal injection.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 6, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Minorin (Dec 6, 2009)

At first glance I thought it was the sister of DON'THATEBRITNEYYY boy.

Taking pictures with cuts on your wrists... nobody noticed? .


----------



## kman4007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats so sick


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 6, 2009)

She is a sick fuck...


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 6, 2009)

When scene kids attack.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 6, 2009)

The new queen of /b/.

Jailbait? Check.
Scene chick? Check.
"I did it for the lulz?" Check.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 6, 2009)

She did it to see what it felt like?

Geez....that's the lamest reason to kill someone. The most cold hearted reason ever really.

I'm glad she's being tried as an adult.

Poor little 9 year old girl.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 6, 2009)

I expect she would be sentence to death! But yeah, her mind and brain must be on crack 

Poor little girl though :sad


----------



## Elias (Dec 6, 2009)

Hope she gets life in prison.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 6, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> The good news is that this is an open and shut case.  All that evidence pointing towards premeditation?  Saying that she wanted to know what it felt like to kill someone?
> 
> Yeah, she's either doing life or death by lethal injection.



They wont kill a 15 year old...


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 6, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> I don't care who you are, if you murder a 9 year old girl you need to get raped repeatedly in jail for the rest of your life.


With this statement you just proved that your just as sick as that girl was.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 6, 2009)

Mojim said:


> I expect she would be sentence to death! But yeah, her mind and brain must be on crack
> 
> Poor little girl though :sad



Her being sentenced to death would be nice, but. Nobody learns a lesson with death. Because, saying this with all my sanity; "Death is a kind of freedom". Suffering would probably do the trick, but then again shes already cut herself. As I would say:
What's the point of being sent to hell if not suffering through the neutral world first?
She is some dumb, fuck, shit.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 6, 2009)

Well i doubt the insanity plea will work since she knew full well that she was doing and it was premeditated.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

Shit like this really sickens me. It's like how to say, think of the 9 years old that you know. Now think how their parents eyes light up when they smile, when it's their birthday, they bring a painting home from school. etc. 

Some people try so hard to have a child that's been taken away from them. 

With the 9 year old she's dead, I guess she won't feel any more but you look at all that she could have accomplished. Cut short because of some fucked up bitch.

What angers me the most about things like this, is the fact that she just doesn't give a shit about it. Like they understand the the significance of their actions but they just don't care about what their actions do to other people. I can't explain how much that sickens me.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2009)

i hope she gets to learn what getting killed is like now.


----------



## abcd (Dec 6, 2009)

School shoot outs is one thing ... perfectly planned murder is far worse .....


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 6, 2009)

There's not a single picture of her that doesn't make me want to set her on fire.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2009)

And here comes the sensationalism...anyone who has an emo daughter is going to be riding their ass now for being weird.


----------



## Kyou (Dec 6, 2009)

Seeing a picture of the little 9 year old girl, she looked so cute.

This is why I hate the emo-ie looking chics with slits on their arm, she's that sort of spastic bitch that thinks it's cool. It's disgusting...


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And here comes the sensationalism...anyone who has an emo daughter is going to be riding their ass now for being weird.


As well they should.


----------



## Rikudou (Dec 6, 2009)

Blame Twilight.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And here comes the sensationalism...anyone who has an emo daughter is going to be riding their ass now for being weird.



If that emo daughter is posting random youtube videos of stating she wants to kill people, touching electric fences for lulz, and/or killing small animals, those parents might want to start re connecting with them at the very least


----------



## ez (Dec 6, 2009)

i wonder if she would've repeated this killing method, were she uncaught


----------



## Higawa (Dec 6, 2009)

What the hell 
Just to see how it feels?

I dunno but currently more and more of such incidents happen!
must be the media!


----------



## Fuzzly (Dec 6, 2009)

It takes all kinds...


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 6, 2009)

It should feel awful to kill in cold blood. Obviously, this 15-year-old did not place enough value on that 9-year-old girl's life (or her own) to commit such a heartless and pointless act. Wow. This teenager apparently took so much time preparing to be a murderer without stopping to think about how fucked up her plan was. 

I cannot even imagine killing small animals let alone other human beings. Children are out of the question, so I have no love for child murderers. Alyssa Bustamante needs to be locked up for the rest of her life for the killing, for it being premeditated, and for her sheer stupidity.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2009)

That is some fucked up shit and a serious contender for NF Cafe most fucked up people. Anyone who's read this article can clearly see she's got more then a few screws missing.

On a serious note, I blame video games.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2009)

still though, isn't this why we have a set of punishment for children and a set for adults?  clearly she's too immature and childish to understand the consequences of her actions, and rightfully so.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 6, 2009)

what the fuck? 

what a fucking bitch! FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!

life in jail is not enough punishment!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 6, 2009)

Jesus... just stab a frozen chicken! O_o

Why the hell would she want to kill a little girl?


----------



## emROARS (Dec 6, 2009)

Bloody hell, that's fucked up.


----------



## On and On (Dec 6, 2009)

Old news.

Unlike most scene kids, this girl was genuinely a sickfuck 

oh and *ALSO:* she can be out at 21


----------



## Fuzzly (Dec 6, 2009)

So... what did it feel like? I mean, I was going to kill a 9 year old girl to see how it felt like, but if this girl's already done it, I guess I don't really need to anymore.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 6, 2009)

I saw a lot about this case on the news. It is messed up what she did to that little girl. I am glad they are charging her as an adult. She should do real time for what she did.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 6, 2009)

What the fuck were her parents doing? She has cuts on her wrists which she doesn't seem to hide she lists "cutting" and "killing" as hobbies and her parents decide to do nothing? She is YOUR child take care of her. 

This girl is sick, it's great they are charging her as an adult.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2009)

Ishamael said:


> What the fuck were her parents doing? She has cuts on her wrists which she doesn't seem to hide she lists "cutting" and "killing" as hobbies and her parents decide to do nothing? She is YOUR child take care of her.
> 
> This girl is sick, it's great they are charging her as an adult.



why not execute the parents?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 6, 2009)

> she stated she wanted to know what it felt like,



And now you know, have fun in jail crazy lady


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 6, 2009)

A really sadistic reason to kill a child. Hope the bitch rots in jail.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 6, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> The good news is that this is an open and shut case.  All that evidence pointing towards premeditation?  Saying that she wanted to know what it felt like to kill someone?
> 
> Yeah, she's either doing life or death by lethal injection.



She cannot be executed. She was under 18 when the crime was committed, and according to the case _Roger v Simmons_, though she can be tried as an adult, she may not be executed.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 6, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> I don't care who you are, if you murder a 9 year old girl you need to get raped repeatedly in jail for the rest of your life.



That's a bit harsh for a teenager.  



Hand Banana said:


> But you'd think one would get used to the raping after a long period of time and grow to like it. Maybe even develop a fetish.



Negged.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 6, 2009)

This girl's an obvious sociopath.  I'm not sure if we should be so quick to put the blame on someone else like her parents.  For someone to be able to say that shows a disconnect from life.


----------



## WaterSamurai (Dec 6, 2009)

In response to everyone saying emo, goth, scenesters, and vidya games...I'm tired of people blaming culture for this shit. Twisted individuals are twisted individuals. 

This bitch deserves to rot in jail.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Those things *can* have infulence over a person and their actions. But anyone should be able to see that taking the life of an innocent child is wrong.


----------



## Elias (Dec 6, 2009)

WaterSamurai said:


> In response to everyone saying emo, goth, scenesters, and vidya games...I'm tired of people blaming culture for this shit. Twisted individuals are twisted individuals.
> 
> This bitch deserves to rot in jail.



They aren't saying that the culture caused it, they're just making fun of her for being a part of the culture.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2009)

That's really disgusting.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 6, 2009)

And I hope she knows now what it feels like.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope she enjoys jail.


----------



## saprobe (Dec 6, 2009)

WaterSamurai said:


> In response to everyone saying emo, goth, scenesters, and vidya games...I'm tired of people blaming culture for this shit. Twisted individuals are twisted individuals.
> 
> This bitch deserves to rot in jail.


QFT. Psychopaths are psychopaths. They crop up in every social milieu imaginable. 99.99% of killer-clown emos are not potential murderers and 99.99% of murderers aren't killer-clown emos. You can't tell that someone lacks all empathy because of what they wear or what shitty music they listen to. She should be locked away forever because she's a fundamentally defective person.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> I don't care who you are, if you murder a 9 year old girl you need to get raped repeatedly in jail for the rest of your life.


Why the Caf'e is hated by the rest of the board.

Anyways, she crazy. I can sympathize with her a lot less than I can with others.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Why the Caf'e is hated by the rest of the board.
> 
> Anyways, she crazy. I can sympathize with her a lot less than I can with others.



The cafe's hated by everyone else?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> The cafe's hated by everyone else?



i hate the cafe, and i'm here everyday.  I can only imagine what they think of it outside


----------



## Kaze (Dec 6, 2009)

She'll plead insanity, ((cause truthfully that's what she is)) and she'll skip out on what she desreves and that's an eye for an eye, or rather, in this case, an throat for a throat.


----------



## saprobe (Dec 6, 2009)

Kaze said:


> She'll plead insanity, ((cause truthfully that's what she is)) and she'll skip out on what she desreves and that's an eye for an eye, or rather, in this case, an throat for a throat.


It's very difficult to win a case on an insanity plea and even if she's ruled mentally ill she'll be committed to a psychiatric hospital probably for the rest of her life. That seems like a reasonable outcome to me.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2009)

No approve of this bull...


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

> still though, isn't this why we have a set of punishment for children and a set for adults? clearly she's too immature and childish to understand the consequences of her actions, and rightfully so.


Shouldn't be necessary to understand the consequences of her actions. Knowing that your actions are wrong is enough.

She should be tried as an adult no ifs and buts.



> She'll plead insanity, ((cause truthfully that's what she is)) and she'll skip out on what she desreves and that's an eye for an eye, or rather, in this case, an throat for a throat.


Insanity plea would not work. Being insane and being legally insane are two different things.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 6, 2009)

Would you rather she have fabricated a more compelling and specious reason for killing the kid? Abusive father, maybe?

At least here, a senseless act of depravity got an explanation that conveyed accurately its senselessness. Seems right to me.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 6, 2009)

Kaze said:


> She'll plead insanity, ((cause truthfully that's what she is)) and she'll skip out on what she desreves and that's an eye for an eye, or rather, in this case, an throat for a throat.



Insanity's a hard plea to make. It requires psychiatric testing from doctors, an intense background check to see if there was any history of insanity, and the prosecutors can still poke holes in it.

Plus, some states don't see insanity as a full defense. In Texas, for example, insanity and mental retardation don't work if the defendant knew at the time they committed the crime that their actions were wrong.


----------



## WaterSamurai (Dec 7, 2009)

saprobe said:


> QFT. Psychopaths are psychopaths. They crop up in every social milieu imaginable. 99.99% of killer-clown emos are not potential murderers and 99.99% of murderers aren't killer-clown emos. You can't tell that someone lacks all empathy because of what they wear or what shitty music they listen to. She should be locked away forever because she's a fundamentally defective person.



That's actually how I view it, too.


----------



## Mai (Dec 7, 2009)

> she stated she wanted to know what it felt like


     .


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 7, 2009)

That is fucked up.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 7, 2009)

Fucked up girl, but judging after adult law isn't going to help shit. Just imagine what 20+ years of prison will do to that fucked up kiddo...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2009)

Kids killing kids just to say how it feels like 

The world is sick


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

Lock her up.  This is just sick


----------



## Bushin (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, now she is going to prison to see what rape and abuse at the hands of older, harder inmates will feel like. Cause and effect bitch!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 7, 2009)

Very crazy, but it's actually pretty good that she's going to be treated as an adult. *She needs to pay*


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Dec 7, 2009)

See that's what I'm talking about. Shocks of horror because of this murder. When thousands of children or millions of others die by guided missiles however, things make more sense to people.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Dec 7, 2009)

|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> See that's what I'm talking about. Shocks of horror because of this murder. When thousands of children or millions of others die by guided missiles however, things make more sense to people.


 Yes this be the world we live in. It's ok for us civilized countries to kill thousands of little girls in the name of democracy but when the 'terrorists' do it or any one else they are evil. 

Sure lock this girl up, lets hope she gets raped in jail or some other disgusting thing to create some sort of justice in our heads because obviously two wrongs make a right, right?




Bushin said:


> Well, now she is going to prison to see what rape and abuse at the hands of older, harder inmates will feel like. Cause and effect bitch!


 Yes and that makes you feel happy? What if she was your daughter, what if it was you? Would you so proudly make that statement if you had to stand and watch the torment she will undoubtedly go through?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 7, 2009)

wow!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

Did she ever describe how it felt? I'm curious but too lazy to read.


----------



## Teren_Kanan (Dec 7, 2009)

FUCKING VIDEO GAMES!


----------



## Le Pirate (Dec 7, 2009)

That is fucked up...she needs to stay in jail for the rest of her life.


----------



## Ximm (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow! Really? Killing a little child just to see how it felt like. Just horrible.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 8, 2009)

now thats a bit too much curiosity


----------



## xpeed (Dec 8, 2009)

she looks like a psycho bitch.  good thing they're trying her as an adult.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 8, 2009)

What did that little girl do to deserve this?


----------



## kumabear (Dec 8, 2009)

I struggle to understand how some people can mentally accept the ideas and actions of abusing their children.

This is just...beyond my mental abilities. "i wanted to know what it felt like?" how the hell does someone grow into something this sociopathic and depraved?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## KFC (Dec 8, 2009)

I..think I just found my phone's new wallpaper!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 9, 2009)

your welcome  


@topic that girl should not start something she can't finish


----------



## Elias (Dec 9, 2009)

xpeed said:


> she looks like a psycho bitch.  good thing they're trying her as an adult.



She looks like a normal teenage girl actually.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 9, 2009)

She's probably a psychopath judging from her motivations (in the medical sense of the term).


----------



## Vaz (Dec 9, 2009)

WHEN TEENAGERS JUST COULDN'T GET ANY SCARIER

THEY KILL FOR THE LULZ

BAN TV


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 9, 2009)

I blame movies


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 9, 2009)

Jesus said:


> She's probably a psychopath judging from her motivations (in the medical sense of the term).


Wouldn't sociopath be more appopriate?


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 9, 2009)

SCNR said:


> Teenager kills 9 year old neighbour to see how it felt like
> 
> Alyssa Bustamante, a 15-year old girl that is accused of the murder of a 9-year old girl has been indicted and will be tried as an adult.  In a shocking crime beat tale that leaves even veteran investigators saddened and stunned, Bustamante allegedly plotted out the killing, then strangled, stabbed and cut the throat of her young neighbor Elizabeth Olten.
> 
> ...



let the crazy bitch rot in jail for the fucked up act


----------



## vivEnergy (Dec 9, 2009)

lol emo psycho kid 

if it can happen, it will eventually

I blame Death note


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 9, 2009)

vivEnergy said:


> lol emo psycho kid
> 
> if it can happen, it will eventually
> 
> I blame Death note



The is no notebook......

It's GTA. You get POINTS for killingz!


----------



## vivEnergy (Dec 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> The is no notebook......
> 
> It's GTA. You get POINTS for killingz!



GTA is too gangsta for white trash


----------



## Helix (Dec 9, 2009)

Couldn't help to think about Itachi... 

"It was to measure my capacity."


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 9, 2009)

Jeez, what a crazy bitch. I mean look at her, she looks like she studies witch-craft or something.

Freakin' sicko.


----------



## jux (Dec 16, 2009)

fucking mental scum of earth 

r.i.p elizabeth olten


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2010)

way to necro


----------



## Mael (Jul 8, 2010)

Probably a child psychotic.

I see no future for her, so her extermination wouldn't be tragic.


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2010)

Mael said:


> Probably a child psychotic.
> 
> I see no future for her, so her extermination wouldn't be tragic.



shes obviuslly training to bea bloodthirster


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 8, 2010)

she reminds me of the sauce

so full of HAAAATTTTRRRRREEEEEDDDDD!


----------



## gtw1983 (Jul 8, 2010)

This girls probably an undiagnosed Psychopath....


----------



## Mael (Jul 8, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> This girls probably an undiagnosed Psychopath....



Hence my suggestion of extermination.

Not like the world will really miss her.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds like the girl has sociopathic tendencies.


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 8, 2010)

You guys do realize that this thread is more than 1 year old?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 8, 2010)

All she needs a nice boyfriend. Thats all a bitch needs.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see that this thread has been inactive for quite some time, but I wish to state my opinion on this subject, for I find it to be a highly fascinating one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wut. tldr


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> This girls probably an undiagnosed Psychopath....



She wouldn't be a psychopath, she'd be a sociopath. The main difference between the two terms is a psychopath chooses to drop out/stray away from society. A good example of a psychopath would be Charles Manson. A sociopath however chooses to integrate in with society. A good example of this would be the killer BTK aka Dennis Rader.

It's amazing what you can learn in Sociology class.


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Jul 8, 2010)

Want an Ass hole!! This world is rotten..and the rotten are better of dead *takes out note book*


----------



## gtw1983 (Jul 8, 2010)

Elias said:


> She looks like a normal teenage girl actually.



Most Pschopaths do look and act a lot like us.Ted Bundy is a great example.

The difference is that they fake a lot of their emotions,and use it to manipulate and hurt others.They are dead inside.

Hollywood has given us a very flawed view of Psycho's with their cinematic portrayal of raving crazies like Leather face,Freddie Krueger,and Jigsaw.

Hannibal Lecter is probably one of the closest roles I know to actually operating like a real Psychopath.Same with Dexter from the HBO series.



			
				Mael said:
			
		

> Hence my suggestion of extermination.
> 
> Not like the world will really miss her.



That's true,Psychopathy is currently an incurable mental disorder.So seeing as she ruthlessly killed a little girl I think it appropriate for her to be executed.

It would be a waste of money to let her rot away in jail or the loony bin for the rest of her life.

I'm not saying everyone who has Sociopathic tendencies should be killed,only the one's who actually give in and commit murder.



Sorairo Warai said:


> She wouldn't be a psychopath, she'd be a sociopath. The main difference between the two terms is a psychopath chooses to drop out/stray away from society. A good example of a psychopath would be Charles Manson. A sociopath however chooses to integrate in with society. A good example of this would be the killer BTK aka Dennis Rader.
> 
> It's amazing what you can learn in Sociology class.



ah..thank you for clearing that up 

I've long wondered what the difference between them was,or if it existed at all.


----------



## syrup (Jul 8, 2010)

Strange...the girl looks cute in some pics but fugly in others...I can understand her reasoning...I mean what is more interesting in life than death...however she really should have waited until she was old enough to be out on her own and picked someone she is not so close to... her planning obv had a large hole in it...

As far as undiagnosed psycopath...are their actually ones which are diagnosed before they commit something?...The only reason I can see someone getting diagnosed is because it would be an interesting experience...however getting diagnosed would make it more difficult to reach your goals and thus is usually avoided.

As far as no one missing her. I would miss her as she is cute in some pics and has done something ineresting/ given me something interesting to talk about...if you are going to kill someone make it someone boring.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Mael said:


> Probably a child psychotic.
> 
> I see no future for her, so her extermination wouldn't be tragic.



That is not necessarily true; she could serve a prison sentence for perhaps ten years, during which she would receive psychological treatment and also perform community services, such as cleaning trash from streets, manufacturing items such as furniture and vehicle license plates for non-criminal consumption, working at charities, painting and repairing wooden structures owned by the government, or similar tasks. This would ensure that she has the opportunity to be physically active rather than rotting away in a cell and perhaps help her to understand the concept of a community, where every person needs to contribute for the benefit of the group. After the ten years have passed, she shall still be sufficiently young and physically strong to enjoy life and hopefully have achieved a new understanding and respect for other people.



Franciscus said:


> You guys do realize that this thread is more than 1 year old?



Yes, I do realize that, but I found this thread to be so fascinating that I simply had to revive it, to see what intense conversations would result from it.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> That's true,Psychopathy is currently an incurable mental disorder.So seeing as she ruthlessly killed a little girl I think it appropriate for her to be executed.
> 
> It would be a waste of money to let her rot away in jail or the loony bin for the rest of her life.
> 
> ...



Actually doesn't death row cost more than letting a prisoner have a life setence?

Also no problem. ^-^ We spent an entire unit talking about deviance which lead to about a 4 to 5 day lesson on sociopaths and psychopaths. I have to say that was rather interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2010)

XianFrost said:


> WHEN TEENAGERS JUST COULDN'T GET ANY SCARIER
> 
> THEY KILL FOR THE LULZ
> 
> BAN TV


 this 



anyone who feels sorry for this girl getting raped or executed is just as bad.. 

life in jail would give 0 results.. fuck, it might fuck her up even more


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 8, 2010)

syrup said:


> *..I can understand her reasoning...I mean what is more interesting in life than death...however she really should have waited until she was old enough to be out on her own and picked someone she is not so close to...*


 
*Ok* what *the* fuck* ....*


----------



## gtw1983 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Actually doesn't death row cost more than letting a prisoner have a life setence?




Hmmm I wouldn't think so,but then again I might be wrong.

If it does it would probably be the prisons fault for allowing the prisoner extravagent pleasures,or such as they come up to their execution.

Hard to imagine a temporary Death row being more expensive than feeding,watering,and providing accommodations for a lifetime inmate.    



Sorairo Warai said:


> Also no problem. ^-^ We spent an entire unit talking about deviance which lead to about a 4 to 5 day lesson on sociopaths and psychopaths. I have to say that was rather interesting.



sounds like an interesting class,I should take one like it someday 




Franciscus said:


> *Ok* what *the* fuck* ....*



Lol..I was thinking the same thing 

SYRUP seems to possibly be a little unbalanced himself




DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not underestimate the influence that a companion may have on a person, but I seriously doubt that having a boyfriend would have hindered Bustamante's murderous intentions.



I doubt she'll have a hard time at all finding a boyfriend while she's in prison 

Serial killers and murderers in the news are notoriously famous from getting massive amounts of fanmail and marriage proposals from their fellow Sicko's,still out in Society.

Seriously...they should copy down the addresses and names of these fanboys/girls for future reference.

Because it's MUCH more likely that they might also commit a similar crime if they got the chance.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 8, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> Hmmm I wouldn't think so,but then again I might be wrong.
> 
> If it does it would probably be the prisons fault for allowing the prisoner extravagent pleasures,or such as they come up to their execution.
> 
> ...



Actually I think the reason why it's more expensive is all the legal fees. Also the fact that you need to keep everything the death row inmate has and gets seperate from the average prisoner.

Yeah, it was a good class. I'm going to continue to learn more Sociology about when I start college.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 8, 2010)

Another prime example of a scumbag that would be better off just executed and removed entirely from society. Oh well, I'm at least glad she's tried as an adult and I hope she at least gets life in prison (as much as a waste of shelter, food, water, etc that'd be)

Edit: Wow I didn't realize how old this thread was lol... wonder what happened to the girl.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 8, 2010)

that's fucked up, seriously

if it was a guy i could understand and it would be ok

but this is just sick


----------



## Sasori (Jul 8, 2010)

lol she shares my thoughts, except I'm too afraid to do it. I've been put to shame by a 15 year old girl.


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Jul 8, 2010)

DemonDragonJ.  normally you would be right about the destructive tendencies of a long prison sentence would have on a person...  IE turning a pot smoker into a hardened criminal......  However..  This girl is a sociopath..  there is no treatment.  The best you can do for everyone's sake is simply remove her from society permanently through either prison or a psychiatric ward " or kill her".......


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lol she shares my thoughts, except I'm too afraid to do it. I've been put to shame by a 15 year old girl.



U pussy ass bitch


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Destroyer of Kittens said:


> DemonDragonJ.  normally you would be right about the destructive tendencies of a long prison sentence would have on a person...  IE turning a pot smoker into a hardened criminal......  However..  This girl is a sociopath..  there is no treatment.  The best you can do for everyone's sake is simply remove her from society permanently through either prison or a psychiatric ward " or kill her".......



I do not believe that. Any condition that exists can be altered. Anything that can be made can be unmade. A person's will can be influenced and bent, even if they seem strong, in which case, it will simply take more time and effort. I also believe that no person is beyond redemption and rehabilitation; more effort is simply needed in extreme cases such as this.

And there is no guarantee that she would repeat this action if she were not removed from society.

Finally, I wish to state that being sociopathic is _not_ being evil, so I wish that people would not equate the two terms with each other.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But nobody cares. Wrap that shit up.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 8, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see that this thread has been inactive for quite some time, but I wish to state my opinion on this subject, for I find it to be a highly fascinating one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with practically everything you have said here.
many of the posters are calling for blood-taxes and such but that isn't really a fitting punishment.

If she was a sociopath (sounds like it because she took the emotional pretext out of killing and saw it only as a mechanical process.) 
then she cannot truely be "cured" nor will she actually respect anyone's laws, since disregard for such frivalties is a primary marker in sociopathy.

however, there is also the chance that she suffers from not one but many psychological disorders. sociopathy with sadistic personality disorder would create someone not able to integrate with society due to their lack of empathy and strange compulsion to hurt people.

she should be looked at by psychiatrists and psychologists, a right often not given to many criminals, but her re-integration with society should be given by those who make the diagnosis.

killing nine year old girls is not proper behavior, and it is not completely known if she can be "cured" of such behavior. she may end up spending the rest of her life in a center for the criminally insane.

but, yeah... regular jail is probably a bad idea. it would only sharpen her fangs if she survives.


----------



## gaiver (Jul 8, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not believe that. Any condition that exists can be altered. Anything that can be made can be unmade. A person's will can be influenced and bent, even if they seem strong, in which case, it will simply take more time and effort. I also believe that no person is beyond redemption and rehabilitation; more effort is simply needed in extreme cases such as this.
> 
> And there is no guarantee that she would repeat this action if she were not removed from society.
> 
> Finally, I wish to state that being sociopathic is _not_ being evil, so I wish that people would not equate the two terms with each other.



you are quite simply, wrong. you cannot alter any condition. period. you may hide the signs and then what have you done? make it a too late scenario.
the girl obviously needed constant help and drugs ('meds') do not help. she needed counseling. she was a threat to herself and others and because of people like you she killed an innocent child.

more times than not people repeat these acts, these instances of being weak of mind and soul. at the very least they exhibit signs of not being able to cope or of a relapse.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 8, 2010)

SCNR said:


> Teenager kills 9 year old neighbour to see how it felt like
> 
> Alyssa Bustamante, a 15-year old girl that is accused of the murder of a 9-year old girl has been indicted and will be tried as an adult.  In a shocking crime beat tale that leaves even veteran investigators saddened and stunned, Bustamante allegedly plotted out the killing, then strangled, stabbed and cut the throat of her young neighbor Elizabeth Olten.
> 
> ...



Id hit it.... with a brick.


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 8, 2010)

Old thread is old.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 8, 2010)

Scene kids....


----------



## syrup (Jul 8, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> Lol..I was thinking the same thing
> 
> SYRUP seems to possibly be a little unbalanced himself



Depends who you ask...recently a few people have said I should get a psyche eval due to various reasons...but mostly my constant thoughts about murder and innability to feel empathy...(backed into friends car with him in the passenger seat of mine... did 3.5k dmg and laughed the whole way down the street despite his obvous anger xP)...oh and someone said I need help the other day just because of my goal...make money in order to destroy the lives of the people I choose (you don't need a gun to kill someone) and help those I decide to...aka play god...but as you can see they only said that because they like most worthless people don't have any dreams...people like to look down on those above them


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

So.... 



What does it? Feel like I mean


----------



## Momoka (Jul 8, 2010)

She wasn't right in the head from the beginning.
Ah, that poor girl....


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Ridiculous.

She needs to be permanently taken from society.


----------



## Charu (Jul 8, 2010)

Pity...
She's a misguided kid...
So selfish


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jul 8, 2010)

Just another Cafe post that makes me want to vomit, and makes me loss even more faith in mankind.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 8, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> I don't care who you are, if you murder a 9 year old girl you need to get raped repeatedly in jail for the rest of your life.



 

i must say though, it's a shame she's taken this path in life, with a name like bustamante anything could have been possible.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2010)

this shit ain't new


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> this shit ain't new



I know that it is not new, but I missed this interesting article when it was first posted, and I did not want to be unable to participate in such an intense and fascinating discussion, so I revived the thread.

I do not wish to make any humor of this very serious situation, but does anyone here believe that there is potential for a heavy metal song to be written about this event? I recall that Marilyn Manson wrote a song called _,_ after Dr. David Gunn was killed because he was performing abortions, so I can definitely imagine that an obscure death metal band may write a song with lyrics telling about this event.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 8, 2010)

This teen looks like she has gotten into too much gothic bullshit. Her reason is sick too, she should be in jail for life at least.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope she's equally curious about prison.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 8, 2010)

What's scary is that people were apparently expecting a valid reason for a senseless murder.

At least she was honest. Nine times out of ten "because..." is a more accurate assessment than the elaborate bullshit people justify themselves with.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> This teen looks like she has gotten into too much gothic bullshit. Her reason is sick too, she should be in jail for life at least.



She is only fifteen years old; she could have another seventy years of live yet to live, and you wish to deny her the freedom to live that life as she chooses?


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 8, 2010)

Adonis said:


> What's scary is that people were apparently expecting a valid reason for a senseless murder.
> 
> At least she was honest. Nine times out of ten "because..." is a more accurate assessment than the elaborate bullshit people justify themselves with.



Well a lot of murders are from people killing those who have a legitimate relationship. So a lot of the time it could be where emotions are flaring and people overreact.


This girl is the special case. The real creepy kind that just kills someone random. If she was never caught I bet she would do it again and become a serial killer.



> She is only fifteen years old; she could have another seventy years of live yet to live, and you wish to deny her the freedom to live that life as she chooses?



You go tell that to the 9 year old. Oh wait, shes not here cause shes dead.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> You go tell that to the 9 year old. Oh wait, shes not here cause shes dead.



That is correct, the nine-year-old child, Elizabeth Olten, is dead, and she cannot be restored to life, but why destroy two lives when one destroyed life is terrible enough? Will imprisoning Alyssa Bustamante undo her actions? Will doing so alleviate the sorrow of Olten's patents? Does Bustamante really need her entire life to contemplate and repent for her actions? The crime was brief, while a person's life is a long time. Elizabeth Olten is not suffering, her troubles are over, so I do not see why Alyssa Bustamante needs to suffer in prison for the rest of her life over an action that took a far shorter duration to commit; it is not at all fair or balanced, in my opinion.

And I also have noticed that very few people in this thread have been referring to Alyssa Bustamante by her name, which I severely dislike, for by so doing, you are dehumanizing her, which is _the exact same thing that she did to Elizabeth Olten._ Bustamante is still a human, still a person, and, in my mind, deserved to be treated with the respect and dignity that such a condition deserves.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 8, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is correct, the nine-year-old child, Elizabeth Olten, is dead, and she cannot be restored to life, but why destroy two lives when one is sufficient? Will imprisoning Alyssa Bustamante undo her actions? Will doing so alleviate the sorrow of Olten's patents? Does Bustamante really need her entire life to contemplate and repent for her actions? The crime was brief, while a person's life is a long time. Elizabeth Olten is not suffering, her troubles are over, so I do not see why Alyssa Bustamante needs to suffer in prison for the rest of her life over an action that took a far shorter duration to commit; it is not at all fair or balanced, in my opinion.



Even as the guy who took an anti-punishment stance in a jail thread, I find your sympathy for a murderer disgusting.

The crime was brief? I'm sure the nine year old's parents will appreciate that their daughter's murder didn't take longer than an episode of Seinfeld. SHE SNUFFED OUT SOMEONE'S EXISTENCE. To attempt to minimize that as let bygones-be-bygones is...unbelievable.





> And I also have noticed that very few people in this thread have been referring to Alyssa Bustamante by her name, which I severely dislike, for by so doing, you are dehumanizing her, which is _the exact same thing that she did to Elizabeth Olten._ Bustamante is still a human, still a person, and, in my mind, deserved to be treated with the respect and dignity that such a condition deserves.



I sort of agree and disagree with you here. I agree the need to dehumanize criminals in order to "punish" them shows how cruel our penal system attempts to be. I'm not so sure on the respect/dignity thing. And by "not sure" I mean "fuck that."

I'll back you up by posing a question, though: Is there really much point in being angry that a totally fucked-up mentally-ill person did something totally fucked up? It's like when my dad gets mad that people are "stubborn and unwilling to change." You're mad that a person who is unwilling to change by nature can't will the will to change in order to be willing to change their unwillingness to change? That makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 8, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is correct, the nine-year-old child, Elizabeth Olten, is dead, and she cannot be restored to life, but why destroy two lives when one destroyed life is terrible enough? Will imprisoning Alyssa Bustamante undo her actions? Will doing so alleviate the sorrow of Olten's patents? Does Bustamante really need her entire life to contemplate and repent for her actions? The crime was brief, while a person's life is a long time. Elizabeth Olten is not suffering, her troubles are over, so I do not see why Alyssa Bustamante needs to suffer in prison for the rest of her life over an action that took a far shorter duration to commit; it is not at all fair or balanced, in my opinion.
> 
> And I also have noticed that very few people in this thread have been referring to Alyssa Bustamante by her name, which I severely dislike, for by so doing, you are dehumanizing her, which is _the exact same thing that she did to Elizabeth Olten._ Bustamante is still a human, still a person, and, in my mind, deserved to be treated with the respect and dignity that such a condition deserves.



Your downplaying premeditated murder. The reason why the punishment is so extreme is so when you start thinking about it your not just ruining one person's life your completely depriving them of it. So when you do it you deserve the same thing.

Do not think for a second the crime is brief. The child is dead forever now. There is no future for her. Her family will be changed forever as well. Hell, even the murderer's family have become victims themselves losing their own child in this mess. Its really a shame. The action itself was brief but the consequences will linger.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

curiosity kills the teenage murderer


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Jul 8, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is correct, the nine-year-old child, Elizabeth Olten, is dead, and she cannot be restored to life, but why destroy two lives when one destroyed life is terrible enough? Will imprisoning Alyssa Bustamante undo her actions? Will doing so alleviate the sorrow of Olten's patents? Does Bustamante really need her entire life to contemplate and repent for her actions? The crime was brief, while a person's life is a long time. Elizabeth Olten is not suffering, her troubles are over, so I do not see why Alyssa Bustamante needs to suffer in prison for the rest of her life over an action that took a far shorter duration to commit; it is not at all fair or balanced, in my opinion.
> 
> And I also have noticed that very few people in this thread have been referring to Alyssa Bustamante by her name, which I severely dislike, for by so doing, you are dehumanizing her, which is _the exact same thing that she did to Elizabeth Olten._ Bustamante is still a human, still a person, and, in my mind, deserved to be treated with the respect and dignity that such a condition deserves.




I think your sympathy is misplaced....  But lets look at a hypothetical situation.  Lets say she gets out in 5-10 years after doing time in a psychiatric ward....   Lets say she kills some other poor sap for whatever sociopathic reason she did.     How would you respond to that?  When would you say she is beyond help?

Now before you say there is no guarantee that she will kill again after treatment I say there isnt any guarantee that she wont kill again.  after all,  she killed before....  in cold blood with absolutely no remorse....  It is simple pragmatism to protect society from people like her.


----------



## syrup (Jul 8, 2010)

Destroyer of Kittens said:


> I think your sympathy is misplaced....  But lets look at a hypothetical situation.  Lets say she gets out in 5-10 years after doing time in a psychiatric ward....   Lets say she kills some other poor sap for whatever sociopathic reason she did.     How would you respond to that?  When would you say she is beyond help?
> 
> Now before you say there is no guarantee that she will kill again after treatment I say there isnt any guarantee that she wont kill again.  after all,  she killed before....  in cold blood with absolutely no remorse....  It is simple pragmatism to protect society from people like her.



but who'se going to protect society from boring people like you :amazed


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Jul 8, 2010)

syrup said:


> but who'se going to protect society from boring people like you :amazed



I personally say execute her and be done with it...  But I figured id get flamed by the anti death penalty types so i went with the more humane "separate her from society" approach.  And how exactly is my approach boring?  is being pragmatic boring?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Destroyer of Kittens said:


> I think your sympathy is misplaced....  But lets look at a hypothetical situation.  Lets say she gets out in 5-10 years after doing time in a psychiatric ward....   Lets say she kills some other poor sap for whatever sociopathic reason she did.     How would you respond to that?  When would you say she is beyond help?
> 
> Now before you say there is no guarantee that she will kill again after treatment I say there isnt any guarantee that she wont kill again.  after all,  she killed before....  in cold blood with absolutely no remorse....  It is simple pragmatism to protect society from people like her.



So, it seems to me that you are saying that Alyssa Bustamante is trapped in a lose-lose situation; she must be held responsible for her actions, yet cannot change her tendencies. This would imply that she was doomed from the moment that she was born to have sociopathic tendencies that would isolate her from the rest of society. The reason that I am defending her is that I absolutely do not believe in the concept of inevitability; nothing in this universe is guaranteed to occur and anything can be averted or altered, if one is sufficiently skilled.

Also, some people here seem to believe that I actually care about the murdered girl, Elizabeth Olten; I do not. I know that it is incredibly callous to say this, but she was a stranger to me, with no emotional connection to me or anyone I know. It is not because of any sense of malice or spite that I do not care about her fate, she simply was distant and merely another face in a crowd; her death is only a statistic to me, and I expect that everyone here shall allow me to express my opinion, even if they do not agree with it, for I have allowed everyone here to express their opinions, despite not agreeing with them.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 9, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is correct, the nine-year-old child, Elizabeth Olten, is dead, and she cannot be restored to life, but why destroy two lives when one destroyed life is terrible enough? Will imprisoning Alyssa Bustamante undo her actions? Will doing so alleviate the sorrow of Olten's patents? Does Bustamante really need her entire life to contemplate and repent for her actions? The crime was brief, while a person's life is a long time. Elizabeth Olten is not suffering, her troubles are over, so I do not see why Alyssa Bustamante needs to suffer in prison for the rest of her life over an action that took a far shorter duration to commit; it is not at all fair or balanced, in my opinion.
> 
> And I also have noticed that very few people in this thread have been referring to Alyssa Bustamante by her name, which I severely dislike, for by so doing, you are dehumanizing her, which is _the exact same thing that she did to Elizabeth Olten._ Bustamante is still a human, still a person, and, in my mind, deserved to be treated with the respect and dignity that such a condition deserves.



I'm completely disgusted at your post. She took an innocent life for the most selfish of reasons. To see what it felt like? Join the fucking military. And she deserves respect? Lets see how you react if (God forbid), someone kills someone you care about for no reason. I'm sure you won't be preaching about respecting the killer then.

Sure, I'm all for caring about my fellow human beings, but a line needs to drawn. Bustamante deserves zero respect from anyone.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 9, 2010)

I need a girlfriend like that. Too many parents letting their kids roam free to annoy people. We could do the neighboring communities a favor by getting rid of a few of them and who knows, maybe she'd let me keep a few to play with.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 9, 2010)

Yellow said:


> I need a girlfriend like that. Too many parents letting their kids roam free to annoy people. We could do the neighboring communities a favor by getting rid of a few of them and who knows, maybe she'd let me keep a few to play with.



Wow.. really...?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 9, 2010)

I must clarify an issue here: I am _not_ saying that Alyssa Bustamante should no be punished. I do agree that she should be punished for her actions, but I am saying that life imprisonment or the death penalty are too severe. Her murder of Elizabeth Olten was quite horrible, but I believe that it is more important to focus on people who are still alive, not those who are dead. Regardless of what actions they might have committed, the living are more important than the dead, because they can still contribute to society.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 9, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I must clarify an issue here: I am _not_ saying that Alyssa Bustamante should no be punished. I do agree that she should be punished for her actions, but I am saying that life imprisonment or the death penalty are too severe. Her murder of Elizabeth Olten was quite horrible, but I believe that it is more important to focus on people who are still alive, not those who are dead. Regardless of what actions they might have committed, the living are more important than the dead, because they can still contribute to society.



So what ur trying to say is..... U condone murder!!!!!!!


----------



## Casyle (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, that's horrible... I'll have to look this up and see if any trial has happened yet.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> So what ur trying to say is..... U condone murder!!!!!!!



That is not what I am saying; I do not condone murder. Must I repeat myself? I am saying that now that Elizabeth Olten is dead, people should focus on those who are still alive, including Elizabeth Olten's parents and Alyssa Bustamante. I am also saying that I hope that Alyssa Bustamante's punishment is swift and efficient, not long and grueling.



Lord of Thunder said:


> I'm completely disgusted at your post. She took an innocent life for the most selfish of reasons. To see what it felt like? Join the fucking military. And she deserves respect? Lets see how you react if (God forbid), someone kills someone you care about for no reason. I'm sure you won't be preaching about respecting the killer then.



Well, that has not happened in actuality, so I cannot say what emotions I would feel if it did. My emotional state would depend greatly upon the circumstances of the occurrence and which person I care about was killed. I imagine that I would be very angry, but I certainly would not wish for that person to be imprisoned or killed.  That would be too quick and easy for the murder, which is why I believe that they need to be made to contemplate and repent for their actions. Perhaps they may even become better people as a result of such experiences.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 9, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, it seems to me that you are saying that Alyssa Bustamante is trapped in a lose-lose situation; she must be held responsible for her actions, yet cannot change her tendencies. This would imply that she was doomed from the moment that she was born to have sociopathic tendencies that would isolate her from the rest of society. The reason that I am defending her is that I absolutely do not believe in the concept of inevitability; nothing in this universe is guaranteed to occur and anything can be averted or altered, if one is sufficiently skilled.
> 
> Also, some people here seem to believe that I actually care about the murdered girl, Elizabeth Olten; I do not. I know that it is incredibly callous to say this, but she was a stranger to me, with no emotional connection to me or anyone I know. It is not because of any sense of malice or spite that I do not care about her fate, she simply was distant and merely another face in a crowd; her death is only a statistic to me, and I expect that everyone here shall allow me to express my opinion, even if they do not agree with it, for I have allowed everyone here to express their opinions, despite not agreeing with them.



God I hope you never breed... this teenage spoiled brat took a life and thus must pay with her's. Simple as that. She's a threat to society anyways, she has NO place in it. Send her ass to prison for life AT THE VERY LEAST (even if she is 15). Hell, I'd say get rid of her.

While we're at it, you should go see a therapist before you become another news article.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 9, 2010)

The girl seems a bit wrong in the head, or at least possesses no empathy.  Might be better to keep her locked away.


----------



## Soca (Jul 9, 2010)

*adds Alyysa Bustamante to twitter*


----------



## syrup (Jul 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> So what ur trying to say is..... U condone murder!!!!!!!



Murder isn't bad...depends who is killed...most people are worthless anyways so no real loss... and actually more of a gain as like this gives us something interesting to talk about for a change.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 9, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is correct, the nine-year-old child, Elizabeth Olten, is dead, and she cannot be restored to life, but why destroy two lives when one destroyed life is terrible enough? Will imprisoning Alyssa Bustamante undo her actions? Will doing so alleviate the sorrow of Olten's patents? Does Bustamante really need her entire life to contemplate and repent for her actions? The crime was brief, while a person's life is a long time. Elizabeth Olten is not suffering, her troubles are over, so I do not see why Alyssa Bustamante needs to suffer in prison for the rest of her life over an action that took a far shorter duration to commit; it is not at all fair or balanced, in my opinion.
> 
> And I also have noticed that very few people in this thread have been referring to Alyssa Bustamante by her name, which I severely dislike, for by so doing, you are dehumanizing her, which is _the exact same thing that she did to Elizabeth Olten._ Bustamante is still a human, still a person, and, in my mind, deserved to be treated with the respect and dignity that such a condition deserves.



I can't believe you are even having any sort of compassion to a cold-blooded murderer. She MURDERED somebody just because ''she felt like it''. That is one of the most cold-blooded reasons for murder I have ever heard in my life! She is 15 years old, but she knew exactly what she was doing and obviously enjoyed it. There is no way to defend this muderer, she should be in jail for the rest of her life or recieve the death penalty. If she was allowed to do what she wants, she would just kill more people, because she thinks in a sick and twisted way. 

She took away life from someone, but you are basically saying to let the muderer be free and alive? With that kind of thinking, we would be letting all murderers free to cause chaos, your reasoning is pathetic.


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 9, 2010)

terrible... that girl will plead insanity and get relocated to Alaska and that nine year old's parents will never get to see her grow up.


----------



## abcd (Jul 9, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> God I hope you never breed... this teenage spoiled brat took a life and thus must pay with her's. Simple as that. She's a threat to society anyways, she has NO place in it. Send her ass to prison for life AT THE VERY LEAST (even if she is 15). Hell, I'd say get rid of her.
> 
> While we're at it, you should go see a therapist before you become another news article.



Actually ur perspective is more simplistic and wrong .

She is young and a murderer ... but she needs an opportunity to be corrected....


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 9, 2010)

abcd said:


> Actually ur perspective is more simplistic and wrong .
> 
> She is young and a murderer ... but she needs an opportunity to be corrected....



Why? It's not like there aren't PLENTY of other people in the world who are the same age or around it to fill any role she could possibly have. Her life is officially of no value to this world anymore having proven she can easily do harm to society than help it. Hell, doing nothing for society, but also no harm for society is outright better than actual harm. Murdering, raping, grand theft, etc is harmful to society and people in it... 

Hell, this world can not even support the near 7 billion we have anyways so might as well get rid of the few who'd just harm society AND be wasting resources instead of wasting resources and giving them the potential to harm society again. Your position is foolish and a waste of time. True, she can be corrected at such an age, but she is already proven to be so damn unstable. Just get rid of her. Stop being a bleeding heart liberal thinking EVERYONE can be saved when it's just not the case.


----------



## E (Jul 9, 2010)

send the stupid cunt to a mental hospital for life


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Jul 9, 2010)

She should be tried as a bitch and put down.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 9, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Well, that has not happened in actuality, so I cannot say what emotions I would feel if it did. My emotional state would depend greatly upon the circumstances of the occurrence and which person I care about was killed. I imagine that I would be very angry, but I certainly would not wish for that person to be imprisoned or killed.  That would be too quick and easy for the murder, which is why I believe that they need to be made to contemplate and repent for their actions. Perhaps they may even become better people as a result of such experiences.



And hopefully it never will happen. No one deserves that. The victim nor their family. Imagine the circumstances are the same. Some random girl just decided to kill someone you cared about for no good reason. I guarentee you that you won't be so quick to ask for the killer to be respected. Its just human nature. And don't get me wrong, I don't support the Death Penalty or imprisonment unless in severe cases. The system just doesn't work. But actions have consequences, and Bustamante needs to pay for her actions in some way. You say they should just be made to contemplate their actions. That's if they _want_ to. And judging from how she confessed, I doubt she is gonna go home and just think about what happened and be sad for the rest of her life. She just doesn't care. She would just strike again, and another person will die for nothing, all because of peoples incompetence. Situations like these need to be nipped in the bud.


----------



## Kiana Li (Jul 9, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Should of said Looney Toons made it look cool.



I love you. (:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Why does everyone here wish to see Alyssa Bustamante punished? Are you all so bloodthirsty and vengeful that you will be satisfied in no other way?

Here is a question for everyone here: did you have any personal connection to Elizabeth Olten? Was she a friend of yours? If so, I can understand your emotions. If not, I say that you have neither the reason nor the right to be angry with Bustamante, for she did not harm anyone who was close to you. I never knew that Elizabeth Olten even existed until I read this article that proclaimed her death, and while her death is indeed tragic, I shall not become overly emotional from it, because I had no personal or emotional connection to her.



Vicious-chan said:


> God I hope you never breed... this teenage spoiled brat took a life and thus must pay with her's. Simple as that. She's a threat to society anyways, she has NO place in it. Send her ass to prison for life AT THE VERY LEAST (even if she is 15). Hell, I'd say get rid of her.
> 
> While we're at it, you should go see a therapist before you become another news article.



Whether or not I have children, and whether or not I choose to see a therapist, are none of your business, so I will ask you right now to not say such things. However, I shall also confess that I do not believe that I could handle the responsibility of being a parent at this current point in time. Why do you believe that I should not be a parent and that I should see a therapist? What is your reason for saying this?



Ultimate Luffy said:


> I can't believe you are even having any sort of compassion to a cold-blooded murderer. She MURDERED somebody just because ''she felt like it''. That is one of the most cold-blooded reasons for murder I have ever heard in my life! She is 15 years old, but she knew exactly what she was doing and obviously enjoyed it. There is no way to defend this muderer, she should be in jail for the rest of her life or recieve the death penalty. If she was allowed to do what she wants, she would just kill more people, because she thinks in a sick and twisted way.
> 
> She took away life from someone, but you are basically saying to let the muderer be free and alive? With that kind of thinking, we would be letting all murderers free to cause chaos, your reasoning is pathetic.



Someone has to defend Alyssa Bustamante, and if no else here shall, why not me? I shall be her lone defender amidst this rioting mob of prejudice and hatred, and if anyone here dislikes that, that is too bad for them. I have my freedom of speech and expression, and I can choose whatever side in a controversial subject that I wish to choose, and I shall not feel shame for having chosen it.

I also feel that I should mention at this point in the conversation that such terms as "cold-hearted" and "twisted" are completely subjective and depend upon the interpretation of an individual person. Therefore, Alyssa Bustamante's actions are neither good nor evil, neither right nor wrong; such labels are completely dependent upon one's own perspective.



Lord of Thunder said:


> And hopefully it never will happen. No one deserves that. The victim nor their family. Imagine the circumstances are the same. Some random girl just decided to kill someone you cared about for no good reason. I guarentee you that you won't be so quick to ask for the killer to be respected. Its just human nature. And don't get me wrong, I don't support the Death Penalty or imprisonment unless in severe cases. The system just doesn't work. But actions have consequences, and Bustamante needs to pay for her actions in some way. You say they should just be made to contemplate their actions. That's if they _want_ to. And judging from how she confessed, I doubt she is gonna go home and just think about what happened and be sad for the rest of her life. She just doesn't care. She would just strike again, and another person will die for nothing, all because of peoples incompetence. Situations like these need to be nipped in the bud.



By "nipping the problem in the bud," are you suggesting that Bustamante be killed or imprisoned for life? If that were to be done, we might never know if she had the capacity to make her life better. I shall say this again: there is always the possibility, however infinitesimal, that she could be rehabilitated and become a decent and upstanding member of society. In fictional stories, villains have been forgiven for their actions (such as Beelzebumon and Vegeta) and then later reformed themselves, and I know that I should not compare fictional stories with reality, but if such a scenario is possible in fiction, it should be possible in reality, as well.

And for the last time, and I shall say this in large bold letters, to ensure that everyone here understands my words without any possibility of misinterpretation:
*I am not saying that Alyssa Bustamante should not be punished, but I am saying that the death penalty and life imprisonment are too strict for her.*
Perhaps an alternative form of punishment would be effective, as I shall state below.

Another user mentioned that Bustamante should join the military, and I believe that that is actually a very good idea. I suggest that Bustamante serve involuntarily in the military, with an officer appointed by the government to observe her and ensure that she does not exhibit any further sociopathic tendencies. Bustamante and her guardian would undergo training and serve in the armed forces, just as volunteer soldiers do, except that she would not be allowed to leave the service until she was either killed in action or deemed suitable for discharge and re-integration into society. This punishment has numerous benefits: it would remove Bustamante from society and thus prevent her from being a threat, she would not be dead or imprisoned, and thus have some measure of personal freedom, the people in the military are far stronger and more alert than civilians, and thus are less likely to be killed by her, and she would possibly have a different outlet for her antisocial tendencies. What disadvantages could such a punishment possibly have?


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that it is not new, but I missed this interesting article when it was first posted, and I did not want to be unable to participate in such an intense and fascinating discussion, so I revived the thread.
> 
> I do not wish to make any humor of this very serious situation, but does anyone here believe that there is potential for a heavy metal song to be written about this event? I recall that Marilyn Manson wrote a song called _,_ after Dr. David Gunn was killed because he was performing abortions, so I can definitely imagine that an obscure death metal band may write a song with lyrics telling about this event.



Oh i was'nt talking about the article lol just this certain problem shit like this happens everyday making it this big of a deal isn't really necessary because as you can see the same comments come and go everytime like she should be killed ,raped in jail  and so on n so forth but yet so little people help to change it all they do is talk . I'll shut up now tho


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 11, 2010)

> I am not saying that Alyssa Bustamante should not be punished, but I am saying that the death penalty and life imprisonment are too strict for her.



She deserves life with parole. No less at all. Give her a chance 20-30 years down the road. If shes changed and showed progress then ok she deserves "a" chance despite the fact she took all chances away from someone else.(You seem to be not seeing that).

Serving in the military is an honor not a fucking punishment. Dont even think she deserves such special treatment.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

As much as I agree with you, but what makes this murderer different than the rest getting parole over a similar murder of a worse one?

If you do that to this one, do it for all. But that won't happen, I think....


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 11, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Whether or not I have children, and whether or not I choose to see a therapist, are none of your business, so I will ask you right now to not say such things. However, I shall also confess that I do not believe that I could handle the responsibility of being a parent at this current point in time. Why do you believe that I should not be a parent and that I should see a therapist? What is your reason for saying this?



Because I'm pretty certain you'd be a terrible parent. You'd instill the same fail philosophy of life that you seem to have. Having no care for people even if you don't know them should NOT be how one thinks. There's no reason to hold some care for others who have done no harm to anyone. Hell, the fact you'd basically just go "slap on the wrist" for a selfish, mentally unstable, useless piece of shit to society who has no care for others or even herself? That's fucked up. 

Look at it logically then, if there are so few resources on the planet, studies have shown that even now with the potential jobs out there and the total resources of the planet, there's no way our planet can support more than 3.5 to 4 billion and allow them to live a comfortable life. You think we should waste any of that on a bitch like this? Dish out the resources to people who deserve it and remove people like that from society. Do it for the good of the species.

As someone else said, she took a life and the chance at a life from someone else, she should have to trade hers in. Can't bring the girl back, but at least we know she won't take another.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 11, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> By "nipping the problem in the bud," are you suggesting that Bustamante be killed or imprisoned for life? If that were to be done, we might never know if she had the capacity to make her life better. I shall say this again: there is always the possibility, however infinitesimal, that she could be rehabilitated and become a decent and upstanding member of society. In fictional stories, villains have been forgiven for their actions (such as Beelzebumon and Vegeta) and then later reformed themselves, and I know that I should not compare fictional stories with reality, but if such a scenario is possible in fiction, it should be possible in reality, as well.



Not necessarily. Like I said, I only support the death penalty in extreme cases. Where rehabilitation is impossible. Sure, there is a possibility that she can be rehabilitated, but that just paves the way for people to abuse the system. People will go out and do whatever they want, and when they get caught, they simply get rehabilitated? How does that help? I guarantee you, if the death penalty and imprisonment laws were removed, crime would go up considerably. And why wouldn't it? If you get caught nothing happens. Capacity to make her life better? She could have made her life better. Instead of killing someone, she could have told someone she had a problem, ship her off to a mental home. There is some personal responsibility here, too. Your being optimistic about these problems is admirable, but hesitating isn't gonna help matters.


----------



## jushiroukitakekoi (Jul 12, 2010)

sounds like something kyuketsuki would do...and that scares me


----------



## Alexander Gustafsson (Jul 12, 2010)

I say we should stone her to death!


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 12, 2010)

....wrong just wrong .


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 12, 2010)

Truly horrific and tragic. RIP to the poor 9yo. That teen will get her just desserts soon enough.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jul 12, 2010)

"I killed a girl and I liiiikeed it.......
I killed a girl just to tryyyyyy it......"


----------



## velvet-prosthesis (Jul 12, 2010)

Clearly a born psychopath.  The planning, the preparation, the details of the killing; she was looking for the _adrenaline_. She probably got aroused. Unfortunately for this type of condition,  there is no possible treatment. Please put her away for life, at least she won't try see "how it feels" again.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 12, 2010)

I swear I saw a girl who looked exactly like that last week.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

For fuck sake, just say it allready, how did it feel like?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 12, 2010)

I say we form mob, go down there and teach the sick fuck a lesson. 

You just can't do that, I hopped she gets gang horribly banged for the rest of her life.


----------



## The Zero Requiem (Jul 13, 2010)

At this stage, there is no way, no hope for this person to reform. She knew what she was doing was wrong, yet she did it anyway, and for the worst of reasons. She deserves every punishment she will get and more.


----------



## biar (Jul 13, 2010)

That photo made me jump


----------



## Beelzejow (Jul 13, 2010)

_Sounds kinda kinky - I'd definitely plow that killer._


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jul 13, 2010)

psycho girl......


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 13, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Serving in the military is an honor not a fucking punishment. Dont even think she deserves such special treatment.



I disagree. In the military, there is a constant threat of danger or death, and a soldier must obey strict orders both within and out of combat. A soldier has very little free time, has to follow harsh regulations in nearly every aspect of their life, and if they are disobedient, they are punished severely.  How is that an "honor?"

Again, I shall state that it is suitable for Bustamante because she will be too occupied to kill any other person, and if she makes any attempt, the soldiers are expertly-trained and will be able to stop her from doing so. *How is that not a suitable place for Bustamante?*



Vicious-chan said:


> Because I'm pretty certain you'd be a terrible parent. You'd instill the same fail philosophy of life that you seem to have. Having no care for people even if you don't know them should NOT be how one thinks. There's no reason to hold some care for others who have done no harm to anyone. Hell, the fact you'd basically just go "slap on the wrist" for a selfish, mentally unstable, useless piece of shit to society who has no care for others or even herself? That's fucked up.



I take grave offense at your words. I have what I believe is a very good viewpoint on life: I believe in being honest and not deceptive, I believe that a person should never cheat or cut corners, but rather give their very best effort in all that they do, I believe that a person should always be polite and respectful to other people, and, most of all, I believe in showing mercy and compassion to others, even if they would not do the same to me, *because doing so shows that I am better than them, that I have the capacity for such emotions when they do not.*

Vicious-chan, I shall say this very clearly now: you are attacking and criticizing me personally, and not my argument. That is not only impolite, it is a logical fallacy, an attempt to damage my image and reputation and thereby detract credibility from my words. I shall ask that you focus only on refuting my opinions in this thread and not defame my character, or I shall report your behavior to a moderator.



Vicious-chan said:


> As someone else said, she took a life and the chance at a life from someone else, she should have to trade hers in. Can't bring the girl back, but at least we know she won't take another.



I still disagree with this statement, but I shall compromise with you and everyone else in this thread who wishes to see Alyssa Bustamante punished. I believe that killing one person is not sufficient reason to execute or permanently imprison Bustamante, regardless of how that person was killed. If she were to kill several more people, then I would agree that her life would be forfeit, but not until then. That is my compromise.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 13, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _Sounds kinda kinky - I'd definitely plow that killer._


She wasn't half bad..but, no.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 13, 2010)

No, one life ruined is enough to justify getting rid of her. Allowing her to kill more before she finally gets to axe is stupid.


----------



## Angel (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow..that's really messed up. RIP to the little girl.


----------



## DemonChakra (Jul 13, 2010)

Hope The Bitch Fries ..........


----------



## Butcher (Jul 13, 2010)

If he wanted to test killing,he could Google a criminal's house,then go to the house,and start experimenting.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Jul 13, 2010)

There are worse reasons to kill someone.

Because the sun was out, for example.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

I suppose there's nothing wrong with the reason, wanting to know what it felt like. Regardless of what it is, there is always a taboo people want to know what it feels like. I mean... I'll be completely honest, I wouldn't mind knowing what it felt like to be the end of someone who's done nothing but harmful hurtful things in their life. But murdering a defenseless child? Absolutely ridiculous and honestly sad.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 13, 2010)

lol at people sticking up for Alyssa. Bitch was shown having lulz with her brothers after the murder. Disgusting. She needs to atone for her sins.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> lol at people sticking up for Alyssa. Bitch was shown having lulz with her brothers after the murder. Disgusting. She needs to atone for her sins.



What? She was flirting with her bro?


----------



## Deimos (Jul 13, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I disagree. In the military, there is a constant threat of danger or death, and a soldier must obey strict orders both within and out of combat. A soldier has very little free time, has to follow harsh regulations in nearly every aspect of their life, and if they are disobedient, they are punished severely.  How is that an "honor?"
> 
> Again, I shall state that it is suitable for Bustamante because she will be too occupied to kill any other person, and if she makes any attempt, the soldiers are expertly-trained and will be able to stop her from doing so. *How is that not a suitable place for Bustamante?*



She's either a murderer or a person with a mental disorder. Her options are a prison or a treatment facility. I fail to see how you could seriously believe that she would have any place in the military.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I still disagree with this statement, but I shall compromise with you and everyone else in this thread who wishes to see Alyssa Bustamante punished. I believe that killing one person is not sufficient reason to execute or permanently imprison Bustamante, regardless of how that person was killed. If she were to kill several more people, then I would agree that her life would be forfeit, but not until then. That is my compromise.



Regardless of how that person was killed? She needs to kill several more people? Seriously?

First of all, you _cannot_ disregard the reason and way the person is killed because those are key elements that can potentially exclude the need of giving the killer another chance. Moreover, even if you wanted to give her another chance (I would never want to; I am all for capital punishment), _one_ chance is more than enough. You'd really want to let her go again after having done it once already? You can try all you want, you'd never be able to give a good excuse for that, ever.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 13, 2010)

Gotta be a Twilight fangirl.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 13, 2010)

Deimos said:


> She's either a murderer or a person with a mental disorder. Her options are a prison or a treatment facility. I fail to see how you could seriously believe that she would have any place in the military.



I shall explain it for a _third_ time, now. By being in the military, Bustamante will be too occupied by rules and regulations to have any time to consider killing another person. If she does attempt to do so, the other soldiers will be capable of subduing her. Secondly, she will have an outlet in which to express her desire to kill, and she will be killing the enemies of the United States this time, rather than its citizens. Finally, and this is the important point, after experiencing several bloody and violet battles, she will either enjoy the experience, or she shall re-consider her previous beliefs on taking the lives of others. I really hope that the latter of those two scenarios is what happens to her, as it may alter her personality in such a way that she is less of a danger to society.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Gotta be a Twilight fangirl.



Why do you say that? What reason do you have to believe such a thing?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 13, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall explain it for a _third_ time, now. By being in the military, Bustamante will be too occupied by rules and regulations to have any time to consider killing another person. If she does attempt to do so, the other soldiers will be capable of subduing her. Secondly, she will have an outlet in which to express her desire to kill, and she will be killing the enemies of the United States this time, rather than its citizens. Finally, and this is the important point, after experiencing several bloody and violet battles, she will either enjoy the experience, or she shall re-consider her previous beliefs on taking the lives of others. I really hope that the latter of those two scenarios is what happens to her, as it may alter her personality in such a way that she is less of a danger to society.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? What reason do you have to believe such a thing?



Are you out of your fucking mind? You don't let someone kill MORE PEOPLE just to find out if they need to die. You shut them away so they don't ever get the fucking chance ever again.


----------



## taiga (Jul 13, 2010)

what's wrong with her nose in the mugshots?


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

Mental problems fersure.

Unrelated in anyway: She had a nice pair of eyes.


----------



## Divi (Jul 13, 2010)

Deimos said:


> She's either a murderer or a person with a mental disorder. Her options are a prison or a treatment facility. I fail to see how you could seriously believe that she would have any place in the military.



Murderers are always people with mental disorders, and otherwise have motives. This case in particular, I'd say she's an underdeveloped psychopath. I say underdeveloped because she failed at doing what a psychopath does: taking drastic measures to get away with it.

In other words, her lack of IQ suggests she may have had a different mental illness. In any case, treatment facility would be useless for psychopaths, since they would get a kick out of messing with shrinks. Prison is the only option, because this isn't something you can change in a person. They're the only ones who hold that option. They resist the urge to kill, or they don't.

And I agree, the military would be a very bad idea. I wouldn't want to be in her team.


----------



## Dark Saint (Jul 13, 2010)

**


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jul 14, 2010)

Non-guilty plea when she dug a grave beforehand, confessed and led police to the body?

Ooooooookay.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 14, 2010)

scary and terrifying


----------



## Deimos (Jul 14, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall explain it for a _third_ time, now. By being in the military, Bustamante will be too occupied by rules and regulations to have any time to consider killing another person. If she does attempt to do so, the other soldiers will be capable of subduing her. Secondly, she will have an outlet in which to express her desire to kill, and she will be killing the enemies of the United States this time, rather than its citizens. Finally, and this is the important point, after experiencing several bloody and violet battles, she will either enjoy the experience, or she shall re-consider her previous beliefs on taking the lives of others. I really hope that the latter of those two scenarios is what happens to her, as it may alter her personality in such a way that she is less of a danger to society.



The thought of "unleashing berserk, bloodlusting soldiers", because that's exactly what you are suggesting, on the enemy is ridiculous enough on its own. Soldiers are _not_ supposed to be monsters.

Oh and let me laugh once more at the part where you say she would be stopped if she went haywire (because you don't seem to understand that she is, already). Yeah, load her up, throw her in a team and let them pay attention to her instead of the enemy.

I'm sorry if I sound a bit harsh, but I can't help but see considerable flaws in your ideas.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

Deimos said:


> The thought of "unleashing berserk, bloodlusting soldiers", because that's exactly what you are suggesting, on the enemy is ridiculous enough on its own. Soldiers are _not_ supposed to be monsters.
> 
> Oh and let me laugh once more at the part where you say she would be stopped if she went haywire (because you don't seem to understand that she is, already). Yeah, load her up, throw her in a team and let them pay attention to her instead of the enemy.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound a bit harsh, but I can't help but see considerable flaws in your ideas.



To be fair... most wars are won by the side that was more ruthless and brutal. WWII we were pretty ruthless against the Axis. But, ideally, yes, soldiers are not supposed to be monsters and know when they need to fight and when to control themselves.

And yes, his/her idea is very flawed.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2010)

Deimos said:


> I'm sorry if I sound a bit harsh, but I can't help but see considerable flaws in your ideas.



Nothing in this universe is flawless; I personally believe that the ideas of life imprisonment or the death penalty have their own flaws, as well.



Vicious-chan said:


> And yes, his/her idea is very flawed.



If you are referring to me, I am male, so you may use the word "his" in this situation.


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 14, 2010)

old news is old


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 14, 2010)

It's still disturbing.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 14, 2010)

Kids killing for the lulz. I just lost more faith in this pathetic race.


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2010)

Before burying this girl in the American prison system she should be analyzed and studied. Dissected. There may not be a lot of Alyssa Bustamantes out there, but I, for one, would like to know exactly what goes into making one 

But on a serious note, the blogosphere has been following this case from the first report that a child was missing, and they figured out almost immediately that the suspect was Alyssa Bustamante. The blogosphere tracked her weird posts around the web. On one post, Bustamante listed "killing people" as her hobby. Her attorney argued that putting her in an adult prison would amount to a death sentence. Well, she carried out little Elizabeth Olten's death sentence without a backward glance. Let her fend for herself. Cut off those concealing, greasy long bangs and force her to face the outraged public. No more Twitter, Youtube, Myspace, "scene" clothes or cell phones for this Bad Seed. Throw away the key.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 14, 2010)

This is impressive
she looks kinda hawt here


But here
not so much


----------



## Deimos (Jul 14, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Nothing in this universe is flawless; I personally believe that the ideas of life imprisonment or the death penalty have their own flaws, as well.



Indeed, they do. This doesn't change the fact that the solution you propose is hardly effective, unlike the death penalty which actually _solves_ the problem.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 14, 2010)

Hope she wanted to know what it feels like to be in the luney bin or prison.  What a waste of two lifes.


----------



## Malware (Jul 14, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> When scene kids attack.



pfft, I don't know why I laughed, but I did.


...

And here comes the guilt.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Jul 15, 2010)

Gunners said:


> On a more serious note, when your kids start this gothic bullshit of painting themselves in blood etc. The parents need to step in, it's not so much an issue of them being rebellious it's what they're surrounding themselves in. It's not positive.



Because one little Goth kid's horrible actions speak for all of us who did Gothic stuff in High School, right?

Screw that noise.


----------

